# Worst Christmas/Holiday Song



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2016)

Post up your least favorite (and I don't mean some twisted version of an original unless that's all you've got) .  I've got a three way tie:

Christmas Shoes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJcPVB-we7g

Wonderful Christmas Time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhMekfIyos

Last Christmas:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2016)

i agree with the shoes song


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Post up your least favorite (and I don't mean some twisted version of an original unless that's all you've got) .  I've got a three way tie:
> 
> Wonderful Christmas Time:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhMekfIyos


You shut your mouth! This is Paul McCartney's MASTERPIECE!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> You shut your mouth! This is Paul McCartney's MASTERPIECE!


And then you woke up.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2016)

"Baby Its Cold Outside" is pretty date-rape-tastic...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

Supe said:


> "Baby Its Cold Outside" is pretty date-rape-tastic...


No, it's not.  It describes the conflict a couple has over the appearance of being inappropriate.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2016)

Tell that to the rohypnol.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

Supe said:


> Tell that to the rohypnol.


Bill Cosby wrote it?


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 15, 2016)

Christmas in the Northwest. Hate that song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Ze0FEuG4s


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> And then you woke up.


@Ble_PE will back me up on this. We're just "simply...having...a wonderful Christmastime."


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 15, 2016)

What if Eminem did Jingle Bells  (Be careful at work)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Christmas in the Northwest. Hate that song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Ze0FEuG4s


Wow, that is really bad.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> @Ble_PE will back me up on this. We're just "simply...having...a wonderful Christmastime."


We're Simply...having...a wonderful Christmastime!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 16, 2016)

Can't believe this went so long without someone mentioning Mariah Scarey.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

That song is close to being in my top three, for sure.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 16, 2016)

Mariah and McCartney, for sure.

I know it's a classic, but Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer hasn't been funny since the third time I heard it.


----------



## goodal (Dec 16, 2016)

Nope.  Cant agree with Christmas Shoes.  I am about the furthest thing from an emotional crybaby can be, but I get a lump in my throat every time I hear that one.  This is my least favorite.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

But who wants to cry at Christmas?  S.A.D. is bad enough.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

There's also this one, but it's not really mainstream, is it?  I mean, we could all try and dig up strange ones that are never played at the mall or on the radio, right?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLRnNMUOccY


----------



## P-E (Dec 16, 2016)

> 6 hours ago, jeb6294 said:
> 
> Can't believe this went so long without someone mentioning Mariah Scarey.



Yes! Dreadful!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

P-E said:


> Yes! Dreadful!


Never trust someone with two first names to write or perform a song.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 16, 2016)

What about Michael Jackson??


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 17, 2016)

THIS ONE



The most ridiculously condescending song ever. And 30 years later Bob Geldof still doesn't get why anyone would have a problem with his approach to "humanitarianism".


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2016)

^^^That one is not good.

How about one I like instead of one I don't...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I heard this one this weekend unfortunately. Good gracious I forgot how bad it was.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

> On ‎12‎/‎16‎/‎2016 at 11:35 PM, YMZ PE said:
> 
> THIS ONE



seriously snow in Africa?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2016)

Simply...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Having...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

A...


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 20, 2016)

Wonderful.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Christmastime!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2016)

the word Is out!~


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

About the town...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2016)

dah dah dee dah


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2016)

blah!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> blah!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 21, 2016)

Master slacker said:


>


One of my favorite books when I was a kid.  I still have a copy.


----------



## Mangano (Dec 23, 2016)

...any remix of a classic.


----------



## Mangano (Dec 23, 2016)

Mangano said:


> ...any remix of a classic.


I need to elaborate - cringy hip hop or electronic mixes, specifically.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 25, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> No, it's not.  It describes the conflict a couple has over the appearance of being inappropriate.


Did this blow anyone else's mind?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2016)

It's on


----------

